# Norwegian : AV-utstyr



## Lilla My

Hei !

Denne "Nordic language" forumen er en veldig god idé !

Ellers... AV-utstyr betyr jo "audiovisuelt utstyr" ? Tror det, men jeg vil vaere sikkert 

Takk for hjelpet !


----------



## kirsitn

Lilla My said:


> AV-utstyr betyr jo "audiovisuelt utstyr" ?



Det stemmer! 

Og to små korreksjoner:


Lilla My said:


> Tror det, men jeg vil vaere sikkert



Ikke -t på slutten av sikker. Sikkert er intetkjønnsformen av sikker. Et sikkert hus, en sikker stige, ei sikker seng.



Lilla My said:


> Takk for hjelpet !



Hjelp kan være maskulin eller feminin, men ikke intetkjønn. Derfor blir det enten "Takk for hjelpen" eller "Takk for hjelpa". ("Hjelpen" er mest vanlig å bruke.)


----------



## Lilla My

Takk 

Jeg har alltid problemer med "hjelpen", kan bare ikke huske kjønnet...


----------



## Knut

Lilla My said:


> Takk
> 
> Jeg har alltid problemer med "hjelpen", kan bare ikke huske kjønnet...



Vel, du kan jo gjøre det så enkelt som å si "takk for hjelp".


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

kirsitn said:


> Hjelp kan være maskulin eller feminin, men ikke intetkjønn. Derfor blir det enten "Takk for hjelpen" eller "Takk for hjelpa". ("Hjelpen" er mest vanlig å bruke.)


 

What!... Findes der feminint køn på norsk?!?! 

På dansk er det altid 
"tak for hjælpen"


----------



## kirsitn

Andreas_Jensen said:


> What!... Findes der feminint køn på norsk?!?!




Ja. Norsk har i likhet med tysk både hunkjønn, hankjønn og intetkjønn for substantiv og tilhørende adjektiv. For eksempel ei lita katt - en liten hund - et lite hus. På bokmål er det imidlertid tillatt å bruke bare hankjønn og intetkjønn dersom man ønsker det, mens på nynorsk er alle tre kjønnene obligatoriske.


----------



## Knut

kirsitn said:


> Ja. Norsk har i likhet med tysk både hunkjønn, hankjønn og intetkjønn for substantiv og tilhørende adjektiv. For eksempel ei lita katt - en liten hund - et lite hus. På bokmål er det imidlertid tillatt å bruke bare hankjønn og intetkjønn dersom man ønsker det, mens på nynorsk er alle tre kjønnene obligatoriske.



Men du ender opp med et temmelig gammeldags språk hvis du på bokmål bare benytter hankjønn og intetkjønn. Derfor vil jeg ikke anbefale at man gjør det. 

Dessuten gir det bedre språkforståelse og innsikt i norsk tenkemåte å skille mellom såkalte en-genus, a-genus og et-genus, altså hankjønn, hunkjønn og intetkjønn.


----------



## Knut

Andreas_Jensen said:


> På dansk er det altid
> "tak for hjælpen"



Alt etter situasjonen vil jeg si:

Takk for hjælpa.
Takk for hjelpen.
Takk for hjelp.
Takk skal du ha.
Mange takk.
Takk.

osv.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Knut said:


> Men du ender opp med et temmelig gammeldags språk hvis du på bokmål bare benytter hankjønn og intetkjønn. Derfor vil jeg ikke anbefale at man gjør det.


 
Dvs. dansk 

Jeg troede faktisk at formen med "ei" kun var noget der forekom på nynorsk. Hvordan fungerer det på svensk? Er der også tre køn eller kun to som på dansk?

Andreas


Ps: Er dette ved at være off-topic? Måske bør tråden flyttes?


----------



## kdfossum

Jeg ville aldri sagt "Takk for hjelp". Du kan si "takk for din hjelp" men det blir gammeldags. "Tusen takk" eller bare "takk" holder i massevis.

På svensk tror jeg de kun bruker hankjønn og intetkjønn. F.eks. En kvinna, En tjei, et hus, o.s.v.


----------

